# Kaufberatung Acer vs. Alienware



## adler76 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal bitte euren Rat.

Mein knapp 4 Jahre alter Dell Ispiron 6400 geht so langsam in die Knie und es wird Zeit für was Neues. Ich würde mich als Gelegenheitszocker bezeichnen. Die Ausnahme ist, dass ich auf Diablo3 warte und der neue Rechner soll dam Spiel dann definitiv gewachsen sein.

Nun war ich heute beim MediaMarkt weil ich mir den Acer aus dem aktuellen Prospekt Media Markt. Schnppchen satt im neuen Multimedia-Prospekt.
anschauen wollte. Dabei viel mein Blick auf einen Alienware M15x Aussteller. Folgende Eckdaten hätte ich von dem Alienware:

i7-720QM
4 GB Ram
320 GB Platte
NVIDIA GTX 260M

Preis: 1199€

Jetzt bin ich grade sehr unschlüssig für was ich mich entscheiden soll. Mir geht es wie gesagt auch darum, dass ich mit dem Rechner auch nächstes Jahr noch ganz gut zocken kann. Ein Desktop kommt nicht Frage.

Würde mich freuen wenn mal jemand ein paar Tipps oder evtl. Alternativen hätte. Der MediaMarkt kommt übrigens grade in Frage, weil der momentan 0% Finanzierung anbietet und bei dem Preis komme ich auf 49,95€ was genau in meinem Budget liegen würde.


----------



## sleek (5. Juli 2010)

muss es denn ein laptop sein? bei nem pc bekommst du mehr fürs geld, brauchst aber platz und hast bestimmt auch keinen monitor.
hmmm, ich würde für dich als gelegenheitsspieler zu dem acer tendieren (jetzt mal nur zwischen den beiden entschieden). 
<belehrung>
der andere ist sein geld sicher auch wert, aber wenn du ihn finanzieren willst, dann würde ich solche teure hardware nicht kaufen (da ja das geld nunmal nicht da ist). wie sagt man doch immer so schön: der pc ist schon veraltet, sobald man ihn aus dem laden trägt. und dann finanzieren?  bei auto und haus keine frage, gerne auch ne neue küche, aber nen laptop? würd ich nicht machen. lieber sparen und dann freuen und kaufen wenn man das geld hat.
</belehrung>


----------



## Xaar (5. Juli 2010)

Ich kann sleek nur zustimmen, zumal Alienware zwar mit deiner beschriebenen Konfiguration wirbt, aber diese sicherlich nicht 1199 € kostet. Wenn man ein M15x bei Dell konfiguriert, kommt man mit deinen Komponenten mindestens auf: 1.683,98 €.

Für 1199€ bekommt man grademal die Grundausstattung mit:

i3-330M
GT240M
3 GB RAM
160 GB Festplatte


----------



## adler76 (5. Juli 2010)

Xaar schrieb:


> Ich kann sleek nur zustimmen, zumal Alienware zwar mit deiner beschriebenen Konfiguration wirbt, aber diese sicherlich nicht 1199 € kostet. Wenn man ein M15x bei Dell konfiguriert, kommt man mit deinen Komponenten mindestens auf: 1.683,98 €.
> 
> Für 1199€ bekommt man grademal die Grundausstattung mit:
> 
> ...



Das ist das Ausstellungsstück wie oben geschrieben. Deswegen ja der Preis. Sonst wäre der garnicht in meine Auswahl gekommen.

@sleek
Mein alter Laptop hat jetzt auch 4 Jahre gehalten und so lange sollte der neue es auch wieder tun. Von daher will ich so das "fast" beste was du grade bekommen kannst kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2010)

Der Alienware ist verlockend preiswert...

... aber wenn du es dir nicht leisten kannst- lieber nicht

Wenn du viel Leistung für wenig Geld willst solltest du dich wirklich mit einem Desktop PC anfreunden; für ~500€ bekommst du schon locker einen PC mit der Spieleleistung des Alienware, dazu noch ein Bildschirm...

Wenn du gezielt mobil D3 mit hoher Leistung zocken willst solltest du lieber warten, bis es herauskommt; bis dahin gibt es sicher wesentlich bessere Hardware als heute zum günstigen Preis und du kannst auch noch sparen


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juli 2010)

Acer ist sehr gut ( Notebooks)
Zu Alienware kann ich dir leider nichts sagen 

LG


----------



## adler76 (5. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der Alienware ist verlockend preiswert...
> 
> ... aber wenn du es dir nicht leisten kannst- lieber nicht



Was heisst nicht leisten, wie gesagt ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich mir früher als bis in  3-4 Jahre wieder einen neuen Rechner kaufe. Daher sehe ich das nicht als Problem an.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du viel Leistung für wenig Geld willst solltest du dich wirklich mit einem Desktop PC anfreunden; für ~500€ bekommst du schon locker einen PC mit der Spieleleistung des Alienware, dazu noch ein Bildschirm...



Wie geschrieben, ein Desktop kommt leider nicht so wirklich in Frage.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du gezielt mobil D3 mit hoher Leistung zocken willst solltest du lieber warten, bis es herauskommt; bis dahin gibt es sicher wesentlich bessere Hardware als heute zum günstigen Preis und du kannst auch noch sparen



Mein jetziger Laptop geht jetzt schon beim browsen in die Knie, neu aufgesetzt ist er auch schon, das macht momentan echt keinen Spass mehr. Selbst das alt D2 ruckelt beim zocken. Von daher sollte schon in nächster Zeit was neues her. Schau ja auch schon einen Monat!


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2010)

> Mein jetziger Laptop geht jetzt schon beim browsen in die Knie



hm...

Versuch den RAM aufzurüsten, das sollte speziell in dieser Hinsicht Wunder wirken...


----------



## adler76 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss halt nicht ob es sich lohnt jetzt noch mal 60 € in den alten Laptop zu stecken...

Gibt es noch wen, der mir sagen kann ob ich eher den Acer oder den Alienware nehmen soll? Weil der Austeller wird bestimmt nicht mehr lange da rum stehen...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (6. Juli 2010)

wer hat hier gesagt das Acer gut ist?!

Dem ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht so...!
Verarbeitung eines Notebooks das ich hatte war arm!!!


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juli 2010)

@Intel*Bennz
Ich weiss jetzt ja nicht welches du hattest, aber die die ich gesehen hab waren von der Verarbeitung her wirklich ok


----------



## adler76 (7. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antworten, aber Thread kann zu!

Habe mir gestern das Alienware gekauft


----------



## sleek (7. Juli 2010)

war ja auch ein schnäppchen, dafür das es alienware ist. 
wie siehts denn mit der garantie des teils aus?


----------



## adler76 (7. Juli 2010)

Nach Eingabe des Servicetags bei Dell stehen da noch 616 Tage Vor-Ort-Reperatur am nächsten Werktag. Habe das Teil gleich bei Dell registriert mal schauen was die mir schreiben. Weil normal sollte das ja erst mit Kaufdatum beginnen!

Naja mal abwarten...


----------



## Intel*Bennz (7. Juli 2010)

woher haste denn das ausstellungsstück...?
kann man auch eins bekommen?!
^^


----------



## adler76 (7. Juli 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> woher haste denn das ausstellungsstück...?
> kann man auch eins bekommen?!
> ^^


 
Aus dem MediaMarkt


----------



## xOx NexXxoS xOx (7. Juli 2010)

auf jedn acer. wenn ich im online store einen acer um 1400 bestelle dann bekomme ich dafür 6gb ram einen i7 ein FullHD LED Clear Type Display und ein bluray laufwerk. wenn ich die gleiche Ausstattung von Alienware haben möchte dann komm ich unter 2000 auf keinen fall weg.


----------



## adler76 (7. Juli 2010)

xOx NexXxoS xOx schrieb:


> auf jedn acer. wenn ich im online store einen acer um 1400 bestelle dann bekomme ich dafür 6gb ram einen i7 ein FullHD LED Clear Type Display und ein bluray laufwerk. wenn ich die gleiche Ausstattung von Alienware haben möchte dann komm ich unter 2000 auf keinen fall weg.


 
Hast du den Ausgangspost gelesen???


----------

